# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Top worst songs from the 1970's

## Shoey

Get ready to grab a set of ear plugs...

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-25-2014)

----------


## michaelr

Well, sorry, but this thread is done. Stick a fork in it!

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-25-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

oh....we're supposed to put in our selections as the ten worst?

----------


## Shoey



----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Goot Gawd awlmitey, this song has the be the worst song ever recorded in history!  :Lame:

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-25-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

Why is this kind of thread allowed? I'm outrageous!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

THIS song has always given me a dull ache in the balls:

----------


## catfish

Disco Duck is the absolute worst song of the century

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## wist43

> THIS song has always given me a dull ache in the balls:


lol... yeah, muskrat love?? WTF??

Always had a crush on Toni Tenille - buy my God that was a terrible song, lol... 

Heard Darrell is ill, and she dumped him after 8,000 years of marriage...

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> lol... yeah, muskrat love?? WTF??
> 
> Always had a crush on Toni Tenille - buy my God that was a terrible song, lol... 
> 
> Heard Darrell is ill, and she dumped him after 8,000 years of marriage...


Toni Tenille became much hotter looking the older she got, but in the 70s she didn't look like much at all.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Captain's last name was Dragon..how cool is that.  Her reason for divorcing him had something to do with health insurance and health condition...his tremors had become so bad he could not play keyboard.  HOW SHALLOW IS THATT??  BITCH.   Thirty nine years of marriage, HE got her the gig with the beach boys, she was the ONLY beach girl....she dumps him and the way he found out was when the papers were served.   LOUSE--ette.

----------


## St James

what is there to be said...I feel so soiled with posting these

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The Captain's last name was Dragon..how cool is that.  Her reason for divorcing him had something to do with health insurance and health condition...his tremors had become so bad he could not play keyboard.  HOW SHALLOW IS THATT??  BITCH.   Thirty nine years of marriage, HE got her the gig with the beach boys, she was the ONLY beach girl....she dumps him and the way he found out was when the papers were served.   LOUSE--ette.


Is that TRUE?!?!

If it is, THAT'S pretty damn COLD!!! 

Yeah, flinty-hearted bitch for SURE!

----------

Calypso Jones (03-25-2014),Conservative Libertarian (03-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-25-2014),Shoey (03-25-2014),St James (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This has always annoyed me too for some reason:

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 



ARRRRRRGGGGHHHH!!! 

That song was SO annoying!!!!!! :Tongue20:

----------


## Shoey



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I HATED these twerps!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-25-2014),fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Is that TRUE?!?!
> 
> If it is, THAT'S pretty damn COLD!!! 
> 
> Yeah, flinty-hearted bitch for SURE!


all true. @Ghost

----------


## sachem

> 


I love this song. Still have it on 45.  :Big Grin:

----------


## wist43

> ARRRRRRGGGGHHHH!!! 
> 
> That song was SO annoying!!!!!!


Gotta give Lobo a break... always liked a lot of his songs - and he shares my afinity for asian women!!! I know he lived over there for a while... did a bunch of videos with asian chicks.

Watch this video - not a very good cover of _Dream Lover, ..._ but tell me that chick isn't gorgeous??!!

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> 


That was a funny song.

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Disco Duck is the absolute worst song of the century


I agree.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Oh, man.  Y'all missed THE PRIZE.




Instead of a jingle ripped from a popular song...they made the jingle INTO a hit song.

Perfect for the dope-addled free-love space-cases who were to inherit our world...forty years later...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-25-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


Oh, AAAAACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK!  I think I just hacked up a hairball....

----------


## OceanloverOH

I loved some of Sweet's other stuff, but this one always made me run to turn off the radio......

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Is that TRUE?!?!
> 
> If it is, THAT'S pretty damn COLD!!! 
> 
> Yeah, flinty-hearted bitch for SURE!


I wouldn't be so quick to judge.

There might be legal benefit to divorce at this point.  Especially as retired persons, after a life of self-employment.

Medicare/Medicaid may require them to spend all their savings before they can get aid at some level.  Well...he's dying; but she'll be living on.  These are not the questions government bureaucrats face when they're terminally ill with their gold-plated pension packages (I know this; a family member was one) but it's a realty for many formerly-high-income retirees.

I doubt she's divorcing him to go catting around, in her seventies.

----------


## OceanloverOH

I can see why this song made the Martian's brains explode in the movie Mars Attacks.....I need ear bleach after listening to 15 seconds of it.....

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Who could forget this one? I'm sure that they wished that they could.

----------


## Trinnity

Beat this mo fo's

An love song to a rat from a movie where a kid uses rats to kill people.




Here's the trailer for the movie.



 :Puke:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Beat this mo fo's
> 
> An love song to a rat from a movie where a kid uses rats to kill people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the trailer for the movie.


Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding!!!!!

I think we might have a winner here!

I remember seeing that movie when it first came out, with two of my cousins.

'Tear him up!!!!'

----------


## Shoey

> 


^ I would much rather watch paint dry than listen to that hideous song.......

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

<howls with laughter, I  could do this all damn day>

----------


## Shoey

This song is far more worse than "Ben" and "Half Breed"  :Thumbsup20:

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> <howls with laughter, I  could do this all damn day>


OH....MY ....GOD.....I completely forgot about that!!!!!!! :Tard: 


[However, Cher looked SO damn good in the 'Sonny and Cher Show'!!!...gave me some of my earliest and most memorable prepubescent boners.....]

----------


## Trinnity

I'm not sure I want to search my mind for any more of these hideous songs. Could be fatal.  :Killme:

----------


## Rudy2D

The Absolutely Crappiest:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UIVe-rZBcm4

----------

fyrenza (03-25-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> The Absolutely Crappiest:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=UIVe-rZBcm4


Now I gotta disagree with that one.  Iron Butterfly is a stoner classic!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Now I gotta disagree with that one.  Iron Butterfly is a stoner classic!


Bubble-Gum.

----------


## fyrenza

> That was a funny song.


THAT was the first time I've ever seen the vid,

and it's TOTALLY different than just hearing it, on AM radio!

----------

Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Bubble-Gum.


Bubble Gum?  Now HERE is some really horrible bubble gum!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Now I gotta disagree with that one.  Iron Butterfly is a stoner classic!


Yeah, but ...

it went on and On and ON,  FOR-freakin'-EVAH!!!

It could get, 3 ... maybe 4 minutes in,

and it was time to ABANDON RADIO STATION!!!

Push the NEXT button!

----------

Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding!!!!!
> 
> I think we might have a winner here!
> 
> I remember seeing that movie when it first came out, with two of my cousins.
> 
> 'Tear him up!!!!'


Willard was the first movie and Ben was the sequel. I remember them both well.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> THAT was the first time I've ever seen the vid,
> 
> and it's TOTALLY different than just hearing it, on AM radio!


I have the single on a 45.

----------


## Shoey

> Bubble Gum?  Now HERE is some really horrible bubble gum!


I'm willing to bet that OL use to watch this cartoon and listen to this classic "bubble gum" song.  :Happy1:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I'm willing to bet that OL use to watch this cartoon and listen to this classic "bubble gum" song.


LOL, yes I did, @Shoey; and I cannot BELIEVE you told everybody!!!!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2014),Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## Shoey

@OceanloverOH @Trinnity @fyrenza

Long distance dedication song for ya. 




We still need a "I don't know what you're saying" button.

----------

OceanloverOH (03-26-2014),Trinnity (03-26-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I love that song!!!!

----------

Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Donny Osmond's worst recorded song.....

----------

